# HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2012)

*HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt


----------



## matti30 (2. Februar 2012)

*HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

also müsste man sich bei einem Gpuwechsel den Peter noch mal neu kaufen. Das ist doof


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Endlich, aber ein HD79XX Montagekit hätte es auch gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



matti30 schrieb:


> also müsste man sich bei einem Gpuwechsel den Peter noch mal neu kaufen. Das ist doof


 
Naja was hast du erwartet... dass der hersteller ihn verschenkt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Endlich, aber ein HD79XX Montagekit hätte es auch gemacht.


Wie willst du die Coldplate auswechseln?


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Zumindest bei der 7950 und vermutlich auch den kleineren ist ohnehin kein solcher Monsterkühler nötig.
Da kann man auch 20-30€ mehr für ein entsprechendes Herstellermodell ausgeben und sich einen Kühlerwechsel samt Garantieverlust ersparen...

Alpenföhn ist an dem neuen notwendigen Kühler ja weniger Schuld, da AMD den Chip so versenkt gebaut hat.
Blöd für alle die den alten Kühler übernehmen wollten...


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie willst du die Coldplate auswechseln?


 
Sowie das aussieht kann man die gar nicht auswechseln. Aber wenn man die Coldplate Separat hätte, würde es schon reichen wenn man von beiden Seiten mit WLP an Kühler und GPU haftet. Durch den anpressdruck wäre die verbindung optimal. Theoretisch natürlich. Aber mit einer Coldplate wird man nun mal nicht reich.


----------



## Bonham (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

An sich, ist der neue Peter nur nötig, weil die Idioten von AMD so einen hässlichen Rahmen um die GPU gemacht haben und der clevererweise höher als die GPU selbst ist.
Ich finde das total *******, aber so ist die Wirtschaft halt, jede Möglichkeit den ehrlichen Gamer auszubeuten muss genutzt werden ...
Ein grund mehr auf Kepler zu warten. Die werden schon bei dem Heatspreader bleiben und dann muss nur noch das Lochmaß stimmen, und dafür kann man dann ja auch ein Kit anbieten.


----------



## namoet (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

der mk-13 ist natürlich auch nicht kompatibel und es wird auch kein montagekit dafür geben. ich habe bei prolimatech mal nachgefragt. sie haben aber auch geantwortet dass ein neuer vga kühler kommen wird, der dann auf die 79XX passt... mal sehen, was das wird.

ich werde mir aber keinen neuen graka kühler kaufen, mein favorit (sapphire 7959 oc) hat ja schon nen leisen kühler. ausserdem kann man evtl. mal auf crossfire/sli erweitern. der rpeis ist mir persönlich aber zu hoch, ich werde es noch ein paar jonate aushalten und mich in geduld üben, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## matti30 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



> Naja was hast du erwartet... dass der hersteller ihn verschenkt?


An die, die ihn schon haben... das wäre ne Option^^, hab näml. nen Peter auf meiner 570GTX und hätt den im Idealfall gern weiterverwendet. Wird auf Kepler gewartet... oder gar keine gekauft


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Wooo kommt die Grundplatte auf Bild 6 her? 
Die ist doch wieder fest mit dem Kühlkörper verbunden... oder wird beim Peter jetzt eine Grundplatte mitgeliefert? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Das was du da auf dem Bild siehst, funktioniert für den End-User nicht. Außer du zerstörst deinen Kühler ... EKL hat die Grundplatte einzeln montiert, aber die kann man als Ott-Normal halt nicht kaufen. Bissi schade, aber so ist's leider.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ist der den leiser als der Artic Extreme 7970 ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ist der den leiser als der Artic Extreme 7970 ?


 
Ohne Lüfter auf jedenfall.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ist der den leiser als der Artic Extreme 7970 ?


Mit dem/den passenden Lüfter(n) auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ist der den leiser als der Artic Extreme 7970 ?


 
Mit 2 140mm Referenzlüftern von Be quiet (den Silent Wings 2 oder auch Dark Wings 1 genannt) auf 5V. Würde ich mal sagen, ja.


----------



## Fatalii (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Meinst du die Frage ernst streetjumper?

Der Küher ist lautlos Die optionalen Lüfter, für highend Grafikkarten unumgänglich, geben den Ton an.
Mit 2 NB BlackSilentPro PL1 ist diese Kühlsystem aus einem geschlossenen wie auch offenen System unhörbar.
So zumindest in meinem Fall. Auch mit 2 SilentWings USC 140mm bei 7V nicht hörbar und etwas kühler als
die Noiseblockervariante.
Jedoch habe ich die NB-Lüfter gegen 2 höher drehende Lüfter getauscht, da ich eine höhere Drehzahl und durchströmende
Luftmenge für meine GTX580 OC-Versuche brauche. Ergebnis 1,01GHz und 1075MHz bei 1,2V GPU Spannung unter Luft natürlich.
Siehe HWBOT

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ich hatte noch "NIE" einen Custom GPU-Kühler!
Ich will eben eine leise GPU haben das ich in Ruhe lets playen kann und auch so alles leise ist, aber wenn ich benche möchte ich richtig kühle temps haben!

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Peter oder den von Artic! Ich möchte nicht nur ein leisen PC haben sondern auch benchen und so sehr kühle GPU haben


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Der Peter hat mehr Heatpipes als der AC. Und sollte somit die bessere wahl sein. Beim AC sind schon Lüfter drauf, beim Peter nicht. Wenn es um jedes °C geht ist der Peter deins.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Hmm ein Test währe ja sehr schön wenn es beide gibt!
Dann kann man sehen was wirklich besser geeignet ist!


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Morgen zusammen

Da ich sowohl den Peter als auch den Arctic Kühler schon hatte, kann ich dir sagen, dass der Arctic gut bis sehr gut ist
und vielleicht das bessere und einfachere Gesamtpaket ist. Den EKL Peter hingegen würde ich als Referenz im Bereich
Alternativ-/Customkühler bezeichnen. Das Nickelfinish sieht klasse aus, die Verarbeitung ist spitze und die Leistung
stellt alles in den Schatten. Sie bewegt sich fast auf Wasserkühlungsniveau bei guter Belüftung.
Der Peter verlangt ein wenig mehr Zeit bei der Montage, obwohl wenn ich daran denke, dass der Arctic Wärme-
leitkleber ca. 5Std aushärtern muss, ist es wohl keine klare Angelegenheit mehr. Sie nehmen sich bei der Montage also 
kaum was. Jedoch empfehle ich dir den Arctic Wärmeleitkleber, da ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihm machen konnte.

Kühlleistung:
Bei Standardtakt 772MHZ und etwas Untervolting von 1,063V Standardspannung auf 0,988V wird die 580 im Idle,2D und 
low 3D-Betrieb nicht wärmer als 24°C-28°C. Unter Last sind es gerade mal 48°C-52°C. 1x120mm und 1x140mm BeQuiet 
Silentwings USC kommen zum Einsatz und werden über das Mainboard inkl. Tool geregelt. Beim Spielen stell ich die Lüfter auf 950U/min (120mm) und 800U/min (140mm), somit ist die Külung fast lautlos bei oben genannten Temperaturen.
Und wie schon erwähnt, wenn man die Sau rauslassen will und die Lüfter auf max. stellt, kann man eine Standard GTX580 bei 1,2V und mit über 1GHz durch den Benchmark schicken bei Temperaturen von ca. 65°C (offenes System).
Meld dich ruhig per PN, damit der Thread nicht in eine Kaufberatung ausartet.

MfG


----------



## Wertzius (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Heute gibt es bei ALternate die  Asus 7970 für 454€! Da bei Asus beim Kühlerwechsel die Garantie erhalten bleibt die perfekte Karte zum Umbau! Hab mein Paket gleich geordert  Mach gerne ein Review...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Soa, hier ist das gute Stück - 12 Pipes [THX @ EKL]:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ahja, so werden heutzutage also die Heatpipes mit der Boden-/Kontaktplatte verlötet.
Hier auch der Beweis an alle die mir nicht glauben wollten, der Peter hat in der Tat 12 Heatpipes. Und die Trennung findet 
tatsächlich in der Mitte statt.

@Marc: Hast du die Fotos von Herrn Würzer? Einen lieben Gruß an dieser Stelle.
Hast du nicht auch den Peter auf deiner 580? Und wo ist der FX aus deiner Signatur hin?

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Kann man davon ausgehen das der Artic Extreme 7970 dann 10 Heatpipes hat?


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ich denke nicht, da er ja mit 5 Heatpipes beworben wird und bei 10 sicherlich eine höhere TDP angegeben wäre. 

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Schade ist das der Peter 79XX keine TDP Angabe hat. Sonst wärs eindeutig.
Auf dem Bild ist auch nicht wirklich ersichtlich ob die Pipes aus einem guß sind.

Edit: Wie auf der Webseite zu lesen ist, sind es beim AC Accelero Xtreme 7970 nur 5 Heatpipes. Somit ist der Peter ganz klar die kommende Referenz.


----------



## Wertzius (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Schaun wir erstmal was bei den Reviews rauskommt. Der Peter ist ja auch abhängig von den eingesetzten Lüftern. Und Heatpipe ist ja auch nicht gleich Heatpipe...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Meinem Kenntnisstand nach hat AC fünf U-Pipes in der Coldplate.



Fatalii schrieb:


> Hast du die Fotos von Herrn Würzer? Einen lieben Gruß an dieser Stelle. Hast du nicht auch den Peter auf deiner 580? Und wo ist der FX aus deiner Signatur hin?


Ja, die Bilder sind von ihm - hatte extra gefragt. Ja, hatte den Peter mal drauf ... aber das war nicht mein eigener. Der FX hatte Probleme gemacht in Kombi mit dem Board und dem RAM, aber Stephan "quält" ihn gerade und er tut 1A *seufz*


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ja je nach Lüffter kann der Peter einiges. Die max. TDP für den Peter liegt glaube ich bei 450Watt. Auf dem einen 
Foto kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass die Heatpipes getrennt sind.

Nochmal zu den Lüftern. Mit 2 140mm@1000U/min oder 2 120mm@1500U/min, EKL geht glaube ich von deren Wingboost
Lüftern aus (evtl vergleichbar mit den Silentwings USC), lässt sich eine GTX580 auf 1GHz treiben.

Was viel interessanter wird, sind die Ergebnisse die man mit den HD79xx Karten und dem Peter erzielen kann.
Ich denke mit entsprechender Spannungserhöhung kann man gute Chips auf 1350-1400MHz bringen. Aber da warten
wir mal gespannt ab.

MfG


----------



## Uter (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

@ Marc:
Danke für das Bild. 



Fatalii schrieb:


> Hier auch der Beweis an alle die mir nicht  glauben wollten, der Peter hat in der Tat 12 Heatpipes. Und die Trennung  findet tatsächlich in der Mitte statt.


Das überrascht mich tatsächlich etwas, aber ich glaub ich seh jetzt auch den Grund:
Die Heatpipes werden erst gebogen und dann werden die Lamellen angebracht. Bei der Form des Peters wär es aber bei dem vorderen Teil kaum möglich die Lamellen anzubringen, wenn die Heatpipes durchgehen würden und schon gebogen wurden. Also hat das ganze vermutlich produktionstechnische Gründe und keinen positiven Einfluss auf die Leistung. 
Ich bleib dabei, wären die Heatpipes durchgängig wär die Leistung etwas besser.



Fatalii schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, da er ja mit 5 Heatpipes  beworben wird und bei 10 sicherlich eine höhere TDP angegeben wäre.


Eine Heatpipe kann in jede Richtung eine gewisse Menge Wärme abführen, es ist also egal ob es 10 halbe oder 5 ganze Heatpipes sind.



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Somit ist der Peter ganz klar die kommende Referenz.


 Ein Kühler aus 20 Heatpipes ohne Lamellen kühlt sicher schlechter als diverse Standardkühler ohne Heatpipes. Die reine Anzahl sagt nicht das geringste über die Leistung aus.


----------



## sahvg (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

sie haben peter getötet! ihr schweine! ^^ schritt 2:  will it blend?


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



Uter schrieb:


> @ Marc:
> Danke für das Bild.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke schon, dass man auf die Art und Weise mehr Wärme abführen kann, wenn die Coldplate über genügend sauber verschlossene Kontaktfläche zu den Heatpipes verfügt.
Nunja herausfinden können wir es nur wenn wir einen Peter mit 12 und mit 6 Röhrchen gegeneinander antreten lassen.
Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal und wir wollen hier nicht auf  Kleinigkeiten rumreiten wie es so manche Kleinkinder hier machen.

Dass der Peter mit gescheiten und leistungsstarken Lüftern betrieben werden muss um so viel Wärme abzuführen sollte klar sein. Macht man es auf die Art, so hat man die momentane
Referenz im Grafikkartenkühlersegment. Fast auf Augenhöhe zu einer Wasserkühlung.
Ich freue mich auf erste Tests des Kühler auf der HD7970/7950. Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an Marc und Raff.

MfG Andy


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Die Fertigung des Alpenföhn Peters in der 79x0 edition wird übrigens im CMC-Park von EKL Deutschland durchgeführt, also Qualität made in Germany 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Wohlmöglich weil sie die Coldplate einfach zurecht fräsen. Das ist keine große Sache und man erkennt es auch an dem freiliegenden Kupfer im
Vergleich zur vernickelten Kontaktfläche.
Jeder der entsprechendes Werkzeug hat und mir einer Fräsmaschine arbeiten kann, könnte das eigentlich selber machen. Aber die Demontage der
Coldplate ist nicht empfehlenswert, daher sollte man lieber auf das Original zurückgreifen.

MfG


----------



## jumpel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Interessant für mich wäre Bild 11 mit umgedrehter "Basis-Kühlplatte"
Würde gerne mal sehen wie genau die Kontaktflächen, in denen die Pipes liegen gearbeitet sind. 
Oder weis es jemand?
Am Ende werden die Pipes einfach mit dick WLP übergossen und dann in die Rillen gelegt?


----------



## Fatalii (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Die Rückseite der Coldplate ist der Form der Heatpipes angepasst und diese wird mit Lot befestitgt.
Darum liegt der Peter auch auf der Herdplatte ( wie herrlich sinnfrei ), diese erwärmt allmählich 
die Kontruktion, das Lot wird flüssig und die Coldplate kann entfernt werden. Nach der oben angesprochenen
Bearbeitung wird alles gereinigt, der Zwischenraum zwischen den Hestpipes wird mit Lot ausgefüllt und 
die Coldplate über selbiges wieder mit dem Kühler verbunden.

MfG


----------



## jumpel (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Aha. Sehr aufschlußreich! Danke für die Info.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Wann kommt den ein Review ? Bevor ich einen Kühler bestelle will ich erst sehen welcher wirkich besser zu mir passt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Guck dir doch mal die Reviews zu den anderen Versionen der beiden Kühler an, die "neuen" sind ja auch nur von der Form angepasst so weit ich weiß.

Zu den anderen gibts ja genug Tests


----------



## MonGoLo (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

hehe abjedar der pedar


----------



## Jurado18 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Stimmt das, dass der Peter samt Lüfter 5 Slots frisst? Das ist ja krank, dabei ist die Asus DC2 schon so ein Monster!!! Wieviele Slots braucht der AC xtreme?

Edit: Anscheinend drei Slots, was für mich eher passt. 
Was ist wenn man die Lüfter seitlich richtung Gehäusewand montiert, ist das ein emrklicher Unterschied? Habe dort übrigens zwei Meshes je in Größe eines 140er Lüfters. (CM690 Advanced)


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Die Frage bei mir währe eher ob der AC Extreme in mein Midgard passt 
Laut dem Test hier bei PCGHX verlängert sich das ganze auf 31cm und mein Midgard hat nur 30,5cm Platz für Grafikkarten 

Da heißt es dann nur noch quetschen bis der Arzt kommt 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst! Kann mir einer sagen ob das Teil in mein Case passen wird ? Sollte doch so lang sein wie der Extreme Plus II oder ?


----------



## Fatalii (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Junge...was ist ist mit deinem Bild passiert?

 Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber schreib Caseking dochmal ne Email. In solch Kompatiblitätsfragen sind sie meist
 sehr hilfreich. Ein Versuch wäre(von sein und ncht Wahrheit, also ohne h.) es wert.

 An den Vorposter:
 Was meinst du genau mit der Lüfterfrage. Ich kann deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz folgen.

 MfG


----------



## jumpel (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

@ Fatalii + Jurado18:

Gemeint ist sicher sowas in die Richtung!? :


----------



## Fatalii (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Achsooo

Je nach Grafikkarte könnte es klappen, aber bei einer aktuellen Highend oder Performance Grafikkarte würde ich die 
Lüfter an der Schiene befestigen und direkt unter den Peter im PCI Slot des Gehäuses verbauen.
Die von dir besagte Variante wäre eine semi-passiv-Kühlung. Im idle und low3D-Betrieb absolut ok, aber bei Vollast
(Spiele, Benchmarks) erstmal nicht zu empfehlen. Du könntest natürlich testen, aber hierbei vorsichtig sein und immer
die Temperatur im Auge bahalten. Zum Beispiel mit dem Afterburner die GPU Temperatur während des Spiels 
einblenden lassen.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

Fatalii schrieb:
			
		

> Junge...was ist ist mit deinem Bild passiert?
> 
> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber schreib Caseking dochmal ne Email. In solch Kompatiblitätsfragen sind sie meist
> sehr hilfreich. Ein Versuch wäre(von sein und ncht Wahrheit, also ohne h.) es wert.
> ...



Was soll mit meinem Bild sein ?

Werd ich machen und die fragen ob der passen wird!


----------



## Jurado18 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Achsooo
> 
> Je nach Grafikkarte könnte es klappen, aber bei einer aktuellen Highend oder Performance Grafikkarte würde ich die
> Lüfter an der Schiene befestigen und direkt unter den Peter im PCI Slot des Gehäuses verbauen.
> ...



Ginge das nicht sogar, dass man zwei 120 von der Ausrichtung direkt auf den Peter draufbaut, statt an die Gehäusewand.
Also so:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Fatalii (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Wird schwer die Montageschiene erlaubt diese Montageposition nicht und der Großteil der benötigenten Luft wird nicht durch den Kühler sondern
daran vorbei gebalsen. Eine Montage direkt unter dem Peter ist die beste!
sollte die Gehäusewand Meshöffnungen haben, so ziehen sich die Lüfter daher die Luft und das System wird besser gekühlt. Glaub mir ich habe 
schon so einiges probiert. Siehe Blog.

MfG


----------



## Jurado18 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ok, danke. Slots sind aber mindestens einer, wenn nicht sogar zwei zu viel.


----------



## Wertzius (5. Februar 2012)

Einige betreiben ein SLI System mit 2x Peter und lassen die Lüfter (2x140 mm) von der Seite auf beide Peter blasen. Funktioniert ohne Probs mit guten Temps!


----------



## Bluefire87 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Der Alpenföhn Peter ist ab jetzt bei Caseking verfügbar! 

Gleich mal bestellt!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

6€... ein stolzer Preis aber wenn die Leistung stimmt ist im High-End bereich das alles wohl noch bezahlbar.


----------



## pezituner (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass man nicht unbedingt einen Kühler für 60€ braucht. VOr allem nicht für die Grafikkarte - da würd ich eher bei einem Nicht-Referenzmodell zuschlagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

Naja der hier ist ja auch eher für OC Enthusiasten gedacht schätze ich mal, für einen Normalverbraucher ist ein gutes Custom Design ja auf jeden Fall immer ausreichend.


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: HD 7900: Alpenföhn Peter für AMDs neue GPU-Generation kommt*

...also ich warte ja immer noch auf den Mosfet Kühler:   Alpenföhn Alm Öi


----------

